# Lonely in awesome dubai.



## DXB1 (May 9, 2011)

I would come to dubai atleast twice a year before but last year when i actually moved here things were different. I had to leave all my friends and practically start all over again. Im 19 years and i study over here but im finding it really hard to cope with the loneliness. Its not as rosy as i expected it to be and ive had a hard time making really good friends. ive made many friends but i dont allow myself to get close to them for some reason. Help.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

lookin for love lookin for love lookin for love in all the wrong places


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

jander13 said:


> lookin for love lookin for love lookin for love in all the wrong places


oh shush. i think he's genuinely looking for friends of his age and things to do together.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

cami said:


> oh shush. i think he's genuinely looking for friends of his age and things to do together.


what do 19 year olds do in dubai besides consuming insane amounts of hair gel?!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

jander13 said:


> what do 19 year olds do in dubai besides consuming insane amounts of hair gel?!


that's exactly what i ask my students after grading their quizzes and exams...

beats me. sorry, can't help you with this one...


----------



## billcfc (May 9, 2011)

I'm searching for friends in Dubai too 
any ideas ...


----------

